# Electrical Problems Altima 2004 25.SE



## bruce mauro (Jan 24, 2006)

i've had my trunk open on it's own two times. (The police woke me last night to tell me)

About a month ago my front windows opened on their own. (I had shut and locked the car about 5 minutes prior and was standing next to the car when I saw this happen.)

About 2 months ago, a back light bulb burnt out. In all my years of driving (approx 30) I have never had this happen.

Any ideas? An easy fix? Is this coverered? The car has 47,000 miles.

Thank you.

Bruce


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

bruce mauro said:


> i've had my trunk open on it's own two times. (The police woke me last night to tell me)
> 
> About a month ago my front windows opened on their own. (I had shut and locked the car about 5 minutes prior and was standing next to the car when I saw this happen.)
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like it's not an electrical problem. The light burning out is nothing unusual. I've relpaced 2 bulbs on my Altima. The windows will roll down if you hold the unlock button on the key fob for about 3 seconds. The trunk also opens from the key fob as well. The button could have easily been pushed by accident in you pocket, has happened to me before. Also my kids have figured out the window trick and they steal my keys and push buttons to hear the horn blow and watch the windows and trunk open. I may be wrong, but thats what it would seem to be, IMO.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

watson is right... the trunk easily opened with the button on the remote has a good range that lil' thing.. the windows everyone thinks its some trick but its all in the manual.. i dont think theres anything wrong with your car but if you feel there is.. it wont be covered by warranty because all that is over at 36,000 miles...


----------



## bruce mauro (Jan 24, 2006)

WATSON1 said:


> Sounds to me like it's not an electrical problem. The light burning out is nothing unusual. I've relpaced 2 bulbs on my Altima. The windows will roll down if you hold the unlock button on the key fob for about 3 seconds. The trunk also opens from the key fob as well. The button could have easily been pushed by accident in you pocket, has happened to me before. Also my kids have figured out the window trick and they steal my keys and push buttons to hear the horn blow and watch the windows and trunk open. I may be wrong, but thats what it would seem to be, IMO.


Thanks Watson!!
I'm going to hold off going to the dealer and see if I just have a very strong fob. (I've been told this before - LOL)


----------



## bruce mauro (Jan 24, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> watson is right... the trunk easily opened with the button on the remote has a good range that lil' thing.. the windows everyone thinks its some trick but its all in the manual.. i dont think theres anything wrong with your car but if you feel there is.. it wont be covered by warranty because all that is over at 36,000 miles...


Thank you cdmorenot!
Your confirmation of Watson! said went a long way. Also, I wasn't sure about the warranty info. I guess I'll be more careful with my fob and see what happens.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

bruce mauro said:


> Thank you cdmorenot!
> Your confirmation of Watson! said went a long way. Also, I wasn't sure about the warranty info. I guess I'll be more careful with my fob and see what happens.


 It's no prob. bruce always here to try and help...let me give you a little piece of advice.. do not go crazy with the car.. i became very anal about lil noises,clicks, rattles.. so i spend half of my day looking for noises in the car.. and it takes away the fun of driving it.. and i would suggest buying an extended warranty if you're planning on keeping it.. it could cost you some money.. but it's a good investment.. i got an extended warranty from continental warranty on a montly payment plan with no interest for 12 months comes out to be about $1 ,200 and it covers everything ur factory warranty covers.. peace of mind.. mostly..


----------

